# Diseño de puente H de 20A



## dnnyau (Oct 11, 2010)

Buen día! la verdad que este foro me ha servido de mucho!
tengo una duda, necesito controlar unos motores DC que necesitan 17A y para ello necesito hacer un puente h q soporte aprox 20A ya que este soportara carga, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes ya lo ha echo. se los agradeceré mucho!

Saludos!!


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 11, 2010)

yo el mas asi que he realizado es de 5Amp. , con transistores, debe ser gigantesta la fuente de poder para ese motor ya que es dc, yo creo que es cuestion de adaptar el circuito a los 20A, me explico, asi como hay tip122, de 5 Amp. hay uno de 20Amp., algo facil de buscar es en el proteus, acabo de revisar y tienen unos tip npn y pnp de hasta 10A las cuestion es si hay en las tiendas, puede tambien ser mofet que hay mas o con rele o contactores, etc...es cuestion del diseño que es mejor para ti....saludos


----------



## lubeck (Oct 11, 2010)

y si lo intentas con Mosfets

http://www.neoteo.com/puente-h-con-mosfet-para-motores-cc.neo

y si ya hice uno un poco diferente al de la pagina con mosfet canal N y Canal P
IRF9540 e IRF540.... pero para el caso es lo mesmo....


----------



## Gradmaster (Oct 11, 2010)

El cuatrimestre pasado diseñe este puente H, es sencillo pero incorpora una entrada para la señal de PWM, me funciono bien arriba de los 8V, los transistores TIP35C y TIP36C segun la hoja de datos son para 25A, asi que te puede servir para lo que necesitas.

saludos y exito.


----------



## thenot (Oct 12, 2010)

el puente H que menciona GrandMaster esta mal diseñado, los transistores pnp deben ir en la parte superior y los npn en la inferior.

Si quieres puedes usar este puente H cambiándole los transistores de potencia por los que te menciona Grandmaster, pero te recomendaria que hicieras el que te presenta lubeck con mosfet.


----------



## Gradmaster (Oct 12, 2010)

Como decirte amigo, deberias revizar bien tus notas, el diseño que puse esta bien, los transistores van en esa posicion, recuerda que los transistores deben estar polarizados directamente sino tendras que reemplazar.

dnnyau, ni siquiera necesitas hacerlo, basta con simularlo, y si los mosfet resultan mucho mas economicos y no contradigo el que puso lubeck, solo puse una alternativa que a mi me funciono.

saludos.


----------



## thenot (Oct 12, 2010)

Yo no te voy a dar una gran explicación del porque van al otro lado, pero si se hace a prueba y ensayo te darás cuenta solo, así no te entregara el amperaje como debe ser y el motor no tendrá la fuerza suficiente para girar bien, quizás te funcione así, pero tendrá un muy mejor desempeño con los transistores como te digo... y te digo a prueba y ensayo por que yo estuve sus 6 meses viendo, investigando y probando esto de los puentes H y aprendí varias cosas, una de ellas esto que te digo... en otro post un amigo del foro dio la explicación técnica de por que van los transistores así (Yo con suerte la entiendo, estudie para ing en informática, la electrónica es solo una entretención para mi) pero no puedo encontrar donde esta ese post. Seguiré buscando y si lo encuentro lo posteo de inmediato..... si alguien sabe como explicarlo que lo haga, le hara bien a todos entender bien esto 

Saludos!!


----------



## Gradmaster (Oct 14, 2010)

No se porque no se grabo la edicion que le hice a mi post anterior, sin embargo, igual realice una investigacion y en los diagramas que estan en la internet aparecen como los describes, sin embargo, en algunos libros los describen como lo puse e incluso algunos otros lo manejan con solo transistores NPN, la idea es que en teoria de las dos formas estan bien ya que estan bien polarizados y lo de la corriente no deberia ser mayor problema si el transistor PNP se satura de forma correcta.

seria bueno que encontraras ese post, al fin y al cabo todos aprendemos.

saludos.


----------



## alife7 (Nov 4, 2010)

hola que tal necesito realmente una ayuda por que no tengo conocimientos solidos en electronica y menos en transistores, me han pasado un diagrama de un puente H.

 Yo necesito controlar un motor de 12V cc, y me han pedido que este diagrama lo modifique para que soporte hasta 20 A.  Actualmente el diagrama lo he probado con 12 V hasta 7 A pero los TIPs se calientan mucho aun con disipador, pienso que esto es por que no se estan saturando.

mis dudas son: 

sera que no se saturan los TIPs? 

solo con reducir la resistencias de base de los 2907 y 2222, es suficiente para saturar los TIPs?? 

es necesario cambiar los transistores para soportar hasta 20 A??? 

de las hojas de datos se que:

2N2222 y 2n2907  beta min es de 30  max de 300     Ic= 0.8A
Tip 35c y 36C        "      min  10           max de 50    Ic= 25A

ojala puedan ayudarme


----------



## Renato Masias (Nov 4, 2010)

chequea con un osciloscopio el voltaje colector-emisor y debe estar en alto y bajo, si tiene valores intermedios entonces no está saturando bien y los transistores se calientan mucho mas. Prueba con Mosfets.

saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 4, 2010)

Los TIP de salida tienen una ganancia de aproximadamente 20 para una corriente de 20 amperes, con lo cual con 800 mA me parece poco. Para excitar yo pondría algo como la serie de los BD13x (135/136 p.ej.). 
Lo que no veo que tenga el puente para una desconexión rápida son las resistencias que van entre base y emisor en los TIP. Deberían ser del orden de los 100 ohms más o menos.
Tampoco veo que tenga los diodos tradicionales entre colector y emisor para evitar los picos negativos en la desconexión.
Lo que armaste, tiene puesto un buen disipador? Pensá que entre colector y emisor, la tensión cuando están en conducción puede llegar a unos 2 volts (o más), lo que a 20 amperes, son 40 watts de disipación.


----------



## alife7 (Nov 4, 2010)

hola Black Tiger1954 gracias por tu respuesta, ya vi la hoja de datos del bd135 y veo que da hasta 1.5 A, esto quiere decir que si los sustituyo por los 2222 y 2907; me estara sacando los 1.5 A hacia la base del tip?? 

en cuanto a las resistencias de desconexión rapida no se si te refieras a las que acabo de poner en esta nueva imagen? 

en cuanto el disipador estoy usando uno de 8 cm de largo por 10cm de alto con unas 8 aletas, ahi sujeto los 4 tips.

gracias por responder

hola Renato Masias, intentare hacer lo que me dices en cuando los MOSFET pues no tengo ni idea de ellos, como comente mis conocimientos de eléctronica son basicos.


----------



## pepechip (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola
Un transistor en saturacion, tiene una caida de tension entre colector-emisor de 0,2v, con lo cual a 20A tendra que disipar una potencia de 4w. 
En la practica disipa mas potencia devido a las transisiones del corte a saturacion.

Para bajar esa potencia puedes utilizar transistores mosfet, con los que ya no se considera una caida de tension de 0,2v, sino que buscando en sus caracteristicas tienes que mirar la resistencia minima entre drenador-surtidor, y aplicar directamente la ley de OHM.
Suponte que el mosfet tiene una resistencia de 0,001ohm, te saldria una potencia de tan solo 0,4W.

Para buscar el transistor mas adecuado puedes entrar en la web de RS o de Farnell, y ordenarlos en funcion de su resistencia. Mira el link http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/...de fuente de drenaje máxima&Nso=0#resultArrow

este transistor caracteristicas/precio pinta bien http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0495760


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 5, 2010)

No, no son esas r´s a lo que me refiero. Esas resistencias van entre la base y el emisor de cada TIP.
Esta el la curva de tensión colector-emisor en función de la corriente que circula y la corriente de la base. A eso hay que sumarle la que produce el exitador. Como dije, la tensión CE va a estar en el orden de los 2 volts en ése circuito.


----------



## alife7 (Nov 5, 2010)

hola Black Tiger1954 creo ya se a que resistencias te refieres a las que van entre el emisor del 2222 hacia la base del TIP, si es que son estas, no las estoy poniendo por que mi entención es que los transitores esten en arreglo Darlington.

Respecto a la gráfica entiendo entonces que la corriente de base del TIP deberá ser de cerca de 1A, es por eso que me decias que no me sirven los 2222 y 2907.

Si mi suposición esta bien entonces al poner los bd135 debo hacerles circular una corriente de aproximadamente 0.040 A, que puedo sacar de los 4n25.

corrigeme si estoy mal.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 5, 2010)

Con respecto a las resistencias, te ajunto adonde deben ir.
El resto del razonamiento es correcto, y si le podes hacer pasar un poquito más de corriente a los BD, mejor, mientras no superes la máxima que admite en la base


----------



## alife7 (Nov 5, 2010)

OK muchas gracias Black Tiger1954 esta semana queda. aunk si me surge otra duda espero contar con tu ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Cuando se trata de un bridge comleto o conección H que se utiliza solo si hay neceisdad de invertir el giro del motor si no se utiilza el half bridge que solo utiliza dos elemntos.
Para la potencia que estas manejando los TIP no sirven, el calor producido es por la potencia disipada y esta viene dada por la caida de tensión colector emisor por la corriente que lo atraviesa, en otras palabras para20A la corriene es muy alta para esos transistores, ya a 10A o aún menos lo acosnsejable es utilizar Mosfet de canal N y canal P ya que estos tienen reistencias internas muy bajas, por lo cual su disipasión termica es muy inferior a los transistores biporlares y por ende los disipadores son má pequeños y el conjunto mucho más compacto.

Un interesante mosfet para esto es el  IRFZ46 que maneja 50A 50V 150W y tiene una resistencia Rds=0.024 ohms es de canal  y viene en una càpsula TO220 lo que lo hace muy adecuado para tu aplicación muy utilizado a nivel industrial por sus caracterisiticas y fiabilidad, pero tu me diras o alguno de los foristas y el de canal P? no tiene un complementario por lo que se lo puede utilizar lo mismo en fuull bridge solo que hay que manejarlo para que conduzcan cruzados o acaso los amplis en simetria cuasi complementaria no trabajan con dos nPn? aqui es igual y si queres simplificar aún má tu circuito utiliza el A3941 que es un full bridge mosfet canal N controller dejo el datasheet adjunto

Con una Rds=0.024ohms(Resistencia Surtidor Drenador)
para 20A tenemos 
Rds= Vsd/In
Vsd=Rds x In
 0.48V=.024 x 20

Potencia en el mosfet=9.6W muy inferior  la producida en un bipolar
Cualquier duda sobre como implementar todo postealo asi te podemos ayudar


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 6, 2010)

Y no se podría utilizar el IRF4905 como complementario en esta aplicación?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Para utilizar con el A3941? no porque esta previsto para trabajar con mosfet de canal N, con otro tipo de control habria que estudiarlo, ya que no es un equivalente exacto, si bien se lo utiliza como llave(en el caso de un arranque- parada/ inversion de marcha, frenado-retención) pero si se lo utiliza asociado a un pwm, si no son equivalentes exactos suele haber problemas, al igual que sucedia con los transitroes de germanio, era más fácil realizar PnP, que nPn, y de alli la escases de pares complementarios, lo mismo sucedio con los de silicio, la dificultad durante mucho tiempo de realizar tr PnP con equivalencias electricas llevo su tiempo

En la acutalidad mucha gente cree por ejemplo que el 2N2955 era el complementario del 2N3055 y en realiad no es asi ni siquiera en los manuales de la epoc figuraba como complementario Si buscas aplicaciones serias, como las de RCA, Harman Kardon y otras no se utilizo como complementario, causa confusión los TIP2955 que si eran complementarios del TIP3055 que no son otra cosa que TIP35/36 

Con los mosfet pasa igual la variedad de canal N en alta potencia esta entre 10:1 y 20:1

Pero todo es cuestión de probar y ensayar. 
De todos modos el que mencione solo fue a modo indicativo, habria que buscar en los distintos manuales tipos iguales de ambos canales que seguro puede haber en otras marcas, yo en realidad no me puse a buscar, el mencionado es muy utilizado a nivel industrial y fácil de obtener pero se pueden utilizar muchos otros sera cuestíon de buscar, porque hay controladores similares al A3941 para canales N y P , no lo tengo a mano pero creo que seria interesante postearlo porque seguro que  a muchos les puede vernir muy bien, buscare esa info y la subo, si encuentras una pareja identica de canal N y P aunque sea en otras potencias subelo asi dejamos presentado un proyecto más o menos competito que sirva de referencia a otros usuarios  

Salutos black tiger


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 6, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero no, yo me refería para que no tenga que hacer grandes modificaciones y en lugar de los TIP complementarios use el IRFZ46 como N y el IRF4905 como P.


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 6, 2010)

monta este http://www.todorobot.com.ar/documentos/hbridge-mosfet.pdf ya lo he hecho y funciona perfectamente, para 20 amp no olvides los disipadores!!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la respuesta, pero no, yo me refería para que no tenga que hacer grandes modificaciones y en lugar de los TIP complementarios use el IRFZ46 como N y el IRF4905 como P.




Si, por eso decia que habria que hacer la prueba, no creo que tenga problemas si la aplicación es simple, para el caso del montaje ese, y lo de buscar un control para canl N  y P era para quien le interese de esa forma nada más
Tengo un esquema de algo que hice hace años y estaba echo con canales N y P de tipos iguales, pero en el esquema no deje anotado cuales eran, falta parte de la info, la debo tener traspapelada.

Te decia de probar porque en algunos casos particulares hemos tenido problemas en la práctica, sobre todo cuando no encontras el sustituto exacto, terminando compradolo afuera.

Pero en otras cosas esos problemas no se presentaron para nada

y no me parece que en esta aplicación sea problemática por lo que intuyo que *tu sugerencia es acertada* (algo de esto debio aparecer pero sebe que cuando hice una crrección borre más de la cuenta)



			
				jairo cuero dijo:
			
		

> monta este http://www.todorobot.com.ar/documentos/hbridge-mosfet.pdf ya lo he hecho y funciona perfectamente, para 20 amp no olvides los disipadores!!




Se agradece este aporte, pero es un diagrama sugerido y no tiene que tipo de mosfet utilizar, por lo cual estamos en la misma, por otro lado hay un motaje que funciona, no tiene sentido cambiar todo ya eso seria una gran perdida, por lo que Black Tiger sugeria un complemento del mosfet que propuse, con el cual en el montaje citado que si funciona, solo que adoleces de los problemas termicos para la corriente mencionada y sugeri cambiarlos por mosfet indicando el porque y agregue un control que funciona de maravillas, pero el punto en realidad es hacer funcionar el montaje citado con las mejoras propuestas.... el IRFZ46 Y EL IRF4905,  los que son una muy buena combinación por calidad eficiencia y tamaño ambos en capsula TO220 los que necesitara un radiador muy pequeño dado que la potencia a disipar estara como pico en los 20W por unidad unos 10W en regimen para C/U muy lejos de la potencia que pueden manejar.
Igualmente bienvenida tu información


----------



## alife7 (Nov 6, 2010)

hola pandacba y Black Tiger1954, por lo que veo sus recomendaciones son que use los MOSFET, ya que tendria menos perdida de energia por la disipación, ahora el detalle es que nunca he trabajado con ellos.

Pienso utilizar los BJT con las modificaciones en lo que consigo y entiendo los MOSFET. 

Para el caso de los MOSFET hice un diagrama de como entonces queda el Puente H, lo adjunto.
esta bien asi como esta???

tambien me surgio otra duda ayer que revise el puente y es que en la resistencia(270 ohms) que sale del 4n25 al 2222(aun no lo cambio por los bd135) tenia un voltaje de 5.5V cuando estoy alimentando todo el circuito con 12V.  Mi conclusión es que el 4n25 no me esta dando la corriente necesaria, es esto cierto??

gracias una vez mas por su ayuda.

aqui esta el diagrama del puente con los MOSFET


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola que tal me alegro te sirva la info, te comento que trabajar con los mosfet no es para nada complicado y menos a ese nivel de tensión, pero esta bien interiorizarse primero.

No se si te fijate en el A3941 que se encarga de todo el manejo de los mosfet, incluye ejemplos, si no lo has leido echale un vistazo tal vez te pueda servir y simplificar un tanto las cosas, con ese CI el control es muy sencillo.

Por otro lado no se si el contol solo se limita a apagado encenido en uno u otro sentido o si tabién necesitas variación de velocidad.
Bueno las dudas que te surgan te las vamos evacuando. e incluso como adatar los mosfet a tu esquema original
Mientras me fijo en lo que comentas y veo que encuentro


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 7, 2010)

mmmmmm no veo el adjunto.... fijate si no se excedió de tamaño, me pasó más de una vez.


----------



## alife7 (Nov 7, 2010)

que tal, si el objetivo es darle tracción y dirección a un robot, en si el motor consume a lo mucho 10A, pero tambien se prentenden implementar otros proyectos donde se necesita que el puente H soporte los 20A.  

Por otra parte se necesita controlar la dirección de giro del motor y su velocidad, lo cual lo hare con PWM de una tarjeta arduino, esa parte ya es funcional.

lo que vi del A3941, es que me simplificaria mucho el espacio del puente H, lo cual se ve interesante, pero la decisión de cambiar el diagrama depende tambien del asesor del proyecto y de que ya no hay mas recursos para comprar; lo cual comentare con el para ver que solución encontramos, y mañana les aviso para que mi sigan orientado en el analisis.

Vuelvo adjuntar el diagrama como entedí deberian ir los MOSFET, no se por que no se adjunto.

Una vez termine el proyecto adjunto unas fotos para que vean lo que me ayudaron a realizar


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2010)

Barbaro un abrazo y sique adelante, estudiamos el esquema y vemos la implementación con los mosfet

Saludos


----------



## rolandopalermo (Jul 6, 2011)

Amigo, y el esquema de http://www.todorobot.com.ar/documentos/hbridge-mosfet.pdf con qué MOSFETS lo armaste? Yo lo armé con el IRF540 y el IRF9540 y no me funcionó, calentaban demasiado.


----------



## caifan (May 30, 2012)

Hola a todos, veran soy nuevo construyendo puentes H y surgio un problema en la empresa, tenemos un motor de cd con encoder controlado por un drive, pero los circuitos integrados que hacen la funcion de puente h han explotado. despues de varios dias de entender el drive logramos localizar dos señales, una de pwm y otra de 5 volts, al indicarle al drive que gire el motor en sentido contrario las señales cambian, la señal que era de 5 volts cambia a pwm y la que era pwm cambia a 5 volts.  

De una maquina vieja sacamos un puente h y logramos adaptarle esas dos señales, pero los transistores se calentaban tantom que al echarle otas de agua las hervia deinmediato. los transistores no soportan la velocidad del pwn (20khz) asi que nos pusimos a buscar algunos transistores para puente h y capas de soportar pulsos a 20 khz, lo mejor que encontramos fueron mosfet, pero no hemos trabajado con ellos. 

Podria alguien asesorarme, darme ideas o ejemplos ???

Gracias !!!


----------



## lubeck (May 30, 2012)

> los transistores no soportan la velocidad del pwn (20khz)



de que transistores hablas??? cual es su numero??

no creo que sea por la velocidad del PWM, mas bien por la demanda de corriente... de que amperaje es el motor???

aaaahhh y el agua y la electronica no se llevan eh... asi que ya no le echen agua...


----------



## caifan (May 31, 2012)

son transistores bjt de potencia "2n6052" y "2n6059". al leer el datasheet indica que son de baja frecuencia y de el amperaje, veras ese motor corresponde a ese puente h, lo que hicimos fue acoplarle la señal pwm. y lo del agua lo tengo bien claro solo queriamos saber que tan calientes estaban los transistores.

por eso es que ahora nos interesamos en mosfet, ya que manejan altas corrientes y voltajes, ademas de grandes frecuencias.


----------



## lubeck (May 31, 2012)

a ver.... si ponen el puente H sin PWM se calientan los transistores?



> lo que hicimos fue acoplarle la señal pwm.



si ustedes diseñaron ese PWM, porque no intentan bajar la frecuencia???

mide mas o menos el consumo del motor, pon en serie tu multimetro y en funcion de amperaje... ojo con las escalas....  

algo no me cuadra con lo que dices....



bueno... mira con los datos que das en realidad ni deberia estar respondiendo.. 


pero mira esto... puede ser una razon...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/switch-mosfet-7412/#post584852


----------



## caifan (May 31, 2012)

Exacto, si polarizo directamente los transistores, es decir sin pwm, el motor gira a toda velocidad y con mucha fuerza y los transistores no se calientan.

el motor es de 52 volts de cd a 6 amp continuos y 15 de pico. 

el problema es que tenemos un drive que utiliza circuitos "LMD18200" pero estos explotaron, entonces por eso le adaptamos ese puente h el cual no trabaja bien a esa frecuencia, la frecuencia no se la podemos cambiar dado que asi viene de fabrica el drive.

gracias!!!


----------



## lubeck (May 31, 2012)

mmm.. creo que ya te estoy entendiendo...

mira lo que te recomiendo es que armes este circuito...

http://ladelec.com/imagenes/puentedehmos.jpg
 mosfet canal N y Canal P (IRF9540 e IRF540)...

salido de aqui...

http://ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-analogos/94-puente-de-h-con-mosfet-complementarios

y tambien pasate por aca.... es otra opcion..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/puente-h-mosfet-n-66343/


----------



## caifan (May 31, 2012)

Gracias por la pronta respuesta, acavo de comprar esos mosfets mañana lo implementare, pero ahora tengo una pregunta mas, estos mosfets soportan un voltaje VDS de 100 volts, y la fuente que tengo es de 52, en el circuito veo que las compuertas de los mosfet canal p estan con una resistencia de 10k a vcc (seria a 52 volts), la compuerta de el mosfet soporta ese voltaje ????


----------



## lubeck (May 31, 2012)

> circuito veo que las compuertas de los mosfet canal p estan con una resistencia de 10k a vcc (seria a 52 volts), la compuerta de el mosfet soporta ese voltaje ????



confirmo que te refieres al IRF9540, y la respuesta es SI...

soporta 100v Drain to Source y 100v Drain to Gate.... y la resistencia es un pullup para que no se destruya el mosfet...( o eso tengo entendido)

para el transistor bjt NPN, intenta con un BC548....


----------



## caifan (Jun 1, 2012)

Lubeck gracias por tus respuestas, encontre este circuito muy parecido al tuyo solo que en este estan intecrambiadas drain y source 

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/documentos/hbridge-mosfet.pdf

entonces me surgio la duda cual es la forma correcta ???.

una pregunta mas en esos circuitos que son muy similares puedo cambiar los mosfet por los IRF9540 e IRF540 a 52 volts ???. las resistencias pueden quedar del mismo valor ?? o que otros cambios nesecitaria hacer???

gracias!!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 1, 2012)

> entonces me surgio la duda cual es la forma correcta ???.



el que puse yo esta mal.... pero seguramente quisieron ponerlo como el que tu pusiste (fue un error nada mas)  el source en un canal P debe ir al v+, y el drain a la carga... 



> puedo cambiar los mosfet por los IRF9540 e IRF540 a 52 volts ???



si... 



> las resistencias pueden quedar del mismo valor ??



si...



> o que otros cambios nesecitaria hacer???



el voltaje de los capacitores debe ser mayor de 52v, los diodos que sean de mayor de 6A o puedes poner un puente rectificador
si usas el esquema que pusiste el zener tiene que ser mayor de 52v y quizas de mas vatiaje, ese me parece que sirve como una especie de filtrado....


----------



## caifan (Jun 1, 2012)

gracias, el transistor 2n3904 segun el datasheet soporta 40 vce, en todo caso tambien tendria que soportar los 52 volts de la fuente ademas de la velocidad del pwm, ese soportara el voltaje??? o con que otro podria reemplazarlo ??


----------



## lubeck (Jun 1, 2012)

> los 52 volts de la fuente ademas de la velocidad del pwm, ese soportara el voltaje??? o con que otro podria reemplazarlo ??



Intenta con el 2n2222A



oops.. me quede pensando.... y lo digo por lo de la velocidad del pwm, por el voltaje no hay problema... segun yo el Vce seria  algo asi como unos 50mV... asi que por ese lado no hay problema...

quizas por lo de la frecuencia tampoco tenga problema el 2n3904 pero en la hoja no vi ese dato...


----------



## caifan (Jun 6, 2012)

Buenas tardes, hoy en la mañana me llegaron los mosfet, y por fin arme el circuito, cual fue mi sorpresa que al meterle voltaje se quemaron los mosfet IRF9540, para el puente utilice este circuito: 

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/documentos/hbridge-mosfet.pdf

en lugar de los mosfet utilice estos: IRF9540 (CH-P) y BUK455 (CH-N)  y todo lo demas lo deje igual, lo raro es que se quemaron los dos mosfet IRF9450, lo peor de todo es que ya son 4 los que he quemado los BUK455 estan en buen estado y los cambie por IRF540 pero paso lo mismo con otros dos IRF9540.

alguien me puede ayudar?? que estoy haciendo mal???

gracias



por cierto para la logica "0 y 1" utilice 0 y 5 volts


----------



## lubeck (Jun 6, 2012)

respetusamente, con harto respeto le contesto: 

a quien corresponda:

Yo he armado como unos 4 o 5 de esos y nunca se me ha quemado ninguno.

nota aclaratoria... si enciendes los dos al mismo tiempo (que ademas dice not allowed), inmediatamente se sobrecalienta y se queman los mosfets... tienes que poner un circuito llamado interlock que evita que se activen al mismo tiempo pero si tu driver lo tiene no deberia haber problema...







otra cosa yo intentaria no hacerlo con los 52v de golpe, lo haria con 5 volt, o algo asi, y ver si no se sobrecalientan (por error en armado), y poner un motorcito pequeño para ver que pase la prueba..

respetuosamente con respeto me despido...  

asi o con mas respeto para no infringir la 2.10


----------



## caifan (Jun 6, 2012)

lubeck muchas gracias por tus respuestas pero no active las entradas A y B al mismo tiempo, se me hacia muy raro que esto pasara por que es un circuito muy muy sencillo, no me quede contento con los malos resultados asi que segui investigando, aun no me queda muy claro pero al parecer para saturar el mosfet ay que meterle un voltaje mayor al voltaje source, asi que de las entradas A y B, puse una a tierra y otra a los 52 volts de mi fuente, y funciono muy bien, cambie las entradas y el motor giro en sentido contrario tal y como debe, y los mosfet no se calentaron nada. 

asi que me surgio una duda mas, que voltaje debo poner en las entradas A y B ????

recuerden que uso este circuito pero a 52 volts:

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/documentos/hbridge-mosfet.pdf 



gracias !!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 6, 2012)

> asi que de las entradas A y B, puse una a tierra y otra a los 52 volts de mi fuente, y funciono muy bien, cambie las entradas y el motor giro en sentido contrario tal y como debe, y los mosfet no se calentaron nada.



me surge una duda, tienes unidas la tierras de tu fuente de 52v con la fuente del driver???

el mosfet funciona con voltaje... el canal P el gate tiene que ser el mismo que el source, y el canal N va a tierra para que no conduzcan...


----------



## caifan (Jun 6, 2012)

Asi es, las tierras de control y potencia son comunes, al armar el circuito imagine que poniendo 5 volts en la entrada del transistor A funcionaria pero fue cuando se quemaron los mosfet, los reemplace por unos nuevos y en lugar de 5 volts, puse 52 y fue cuando funciono bien, pero recuerda que el voltaje entra en la base del transistor 2n3904.

como dije al inicio no habia trabajado con mosfets antes por eso es de mis dudas, meterle 52 volts a las bases de los 2n3904 hace funcionar bien el circuito, pero es correcto usar ese voltaje???


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 6, 2012)

Amigo, antes que nada es exagerado excitar las entradas con semejante tension, ya que las mismas se saturan con alcanzar 0.7V aprox. en sus bases, definitivamente NO.
Ademas si tu dices que a tu circuito lo alimentas con 52v. deberas cerciorarte que los transistores de salida soportan tal magnitud, ademas agregale un fusible en la entrada de alimentacion gral.


----------



## caifan (Jun 6, 2012)

ok ok, los transistores de salida son mosfet, soportan asta 100 volts, ya viste el circuito ?????


----------



## lubeck (Jun 6, 2012)

> meterle 52 volts a las bases de los 2n3904 hace funcionar bien el circuito, pero es correcto usar ese voltaje???



pero segun yo deberia funcinar con 5v tambien. muuuuyy extraño o algo estoy pasando por alto... mañana le doy una estudiada a fondo...


----------



## caifan (Jun 7, 2012)

Por fin, mi puente H con MOSFET esta funcionando, cambie las resistencias de base de los transistores de 10k por unas de 1k, con 5 volts funciona muy bien, en un sentido o en el otro. pero surgio un nuevo problema, asta ahorita lo que esta armado es el drive del motor, este drive se controla con pwm a 20 khz (de la targeta de control), usando un pic genere este pwm pero al ponerlo en una de las entradas del puente H, el motor siempre gira a maxima velocidad, es decir no importa cual sea el ciclo de trabajo del pwm, lo que me confunde ya que los transistores 2n3904 y los mosfet trabajan bien a altas frecuencias. 

alguna idea de que estoy omitiendo ???

Gracias !!!


----------



## caifan (Jun 8, 2012)

usando el osciloscopio se pueden ver estas señales, la señal cuadrada es la que le llega al transistor 2n3904 en la base, la señal que parece diente de cierra es la que sale del colector del mismo transistor y entra a el gate del mosfet :






a que se debera que la señal cuadrada se pierde en el colector????, cambie los transistores por unos 2n2222a y paso lo mismo con la señal



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/dsc0155lrj.jpg/


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2012)

Amigo, bueno no puedo ver tu esquema ultimo, puedes reducir la fcia. a la mitad?, para ver que ocurre.
Si utilizas este circuito 
	
	



```
http://www.todorobot.com.ar/document...dge-mosfet.pdf
```
las resistencias de polarizacion de 10K reducelas a 1K.


----------



## caifan (Jun 8, 2012)

Buenas tardes, recien hace dos semanas comence a trabajar con mosfets, tuve la nesecidad de hacer un drive para motor de cd que soportara pwm a 20 khz. El problema surgio despues de que un drive de fabrica exploto por causas desconocidas. Comence quemando mosfets a lo bruto, pero ya he logrado un puente H que funcione, aunque aun le faltan sus detalles, para hacerlo me guie en este que vi en internet:

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/documentos/hbridge-mosfet.pdf

Usando ese circuito cambie los mosfets por los IRF9540 e IRF540 ya que la fuente es de 52 volts, las entradas A y B las activo con 0 y/o 5 volts, el problema surgio cuando le meti una señal pwm a 20 khz, usando el osciloscopio obtuve estas graficas, en la entrada A pongo la señal ttl a 20 khz pero al conectar el colector del transistor al gate del mosfet, la señal se deforma como si fuera una diente de cierra, esta imagen muestra las señales que obtuve:






si desconecto el gate del catodo del transistor 2n3904 la señal sale bien cuadrada, pero al conectarla al gate esta se deforma, com dije al inicio apenas comienzo a trabajar con mosfet y no se que es lo que esta parando con la señal de pwm en el gate del mosfet

me podrian guiar, que estoy omitiendo ???

gracias !!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2012)

Amigo, pueden moderarte por abrir otro post, con el mismo tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2012)

Movido aqui , Caifan , estás participando en dos hilos y abres un tercero , estás cerca de una sanción , mejor leete : Normas de Participación  y ¿Por qué está aquí mi tema? 

Saludos !


----------



## caifan (Jun 8, 2012)

hola perdon por lo del post



Gudino Roberto duberlin ya reduje la frecuencia a 10 khz, solo para ver si era eso, pero obtuve las mismas señales, ahora bien, de un drive que tenemos en la empresa tronaron los amplificadores que mueven al motor, son puentes H en integrado, es decir solo le conectas alimentacion salida y señal de pwm, la señal de pwm es de 20 mhz por lo tanto al ser de fabrica no se puede cambiar, con un pic genere mi propio pwm con el que estoy haciendo pruebas sobre el pwm, leyendo los datasheets de los transistores que use dicen que soportan altas frecuencias es por eso que creo que deberian funcionar bien.

aqui esta el circuito que use y las graficas que me muestra el osciloscopio

http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-puentehamosfets-7757905.html






al switchar cargas inductivas con un relay se generan voltajes altos en sentido opuesto debido a la inductancia, obvio aqui no hay indyctancias pero al parecer ocurre algun fenomeno similar,


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2012)

Amigo, y aun asi siempre obtienes el maximo regimen?.


----------



## caifan (Jun 16, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin gracias, veras, cuando aplico el pwm en la base del pransistor, con el osciloscopio se puede ver la señal cuadrada que llega al pransistor pero una señal tipo diente de cierra en el catodo del mismo transistor (el catodo esta unido a la compuerta del mosfet). 

esta es una foto de la señal que vi: 

http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-puentehamosfets-7757905.html 

al poner el pwm casi en 0 % del ciclo de trabajo el motor se mueve lento, pero   no es proporcional al ciclo de trabajo del pwm, ya que al aumentar el ciclo el motor de inmediato se va a maxima velocidad.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 17, 2012)

Bien amigo, ahora prueba desconectando el motor, llevando la señal PWM desde 0 a 100%, y chequealo en un osciloscopio si responde como debiera. Puedes probar luego con una carga resistiva de un valor alto y comenta.-


----------



## caifan (Jun 23, 2012)

Gracias, por fin pude seguir haciendo pruebas con el puente H, le quite el motor y le meti la señal pwm, esta es la imagen que muestra el osciloscopio :

http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-image001-7792397.html

En esta imagen el pwm en la entrada esta casi en 0% (cero) y a la salida en donde quite el motor se ve eesa señal triangular extraña, no entiendo a que se debe, podria alguien decirme a que se debe que tenga este tipo de señal en la salida ????

al subirle al pwm la onda triangular desaparece y a la salida solo hay 50 vdc sin oscilaciones,

gracias !!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 23, 2012)

Amigo, pregunto la alimentacion a tu puente H, la obtienes de una fuente conmutada?, huele a rizado.


----------



## caifan (Jun 23, 2012)

Noo, para nada, es una fuente de las viejas, con un transformador grande, un puente de diodos y un capacitor.


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola amigos.
ya pudieron con el puente H. A mi se me recalienta después de un rato y se quema uno de los
irf9540, tambien alimento con 52 voltios rectificados, y uso un motor de 20 amperios 48  voltios.
ya sea directo, o con pwm, siempre me pasa lo mismo, sólo que no siempre es el mismo 9540 que se quema, trabaja entre 10 a 15 minutos, el motor invierte el giro, cada 2 segundos.
para mover un rodillo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2012)

COSMICO dijo:


> Hola amigos.
> ya pudieron con el puente H. A mi se me recalienta después de un rato y se quema uno de los
> irf9540, tambien alimento con 52 voltios rectificados, y uso un motor de 20 amperios 48  voltios.
> ya sea directo, o con pwm, siempre me pasa lo mismo, sólo que no siempre es el mismo 9540 que se quema, trabaja entre 10 a 15 minutos, el motor invierte el giro, cada 2 segundos.
> para mover un rodillo



1) Verifica que los MOSFET son originales.
2) Verifica que tensión de gate sea suficientemente alta como para "Saturar" al MOSFET


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 24, 2012)

todo parece perfecto.
lo de los mosfet originales, se ven bien, ya los compre en dos partes
unos a precio el doble que los otros marcados como de la IR con sus respectivos protectores de 
antiestatica. lo que si veo raro, es que el motor me provoca una caida de voltaje de 4 votios 
al invertir el giro
en uno de sus extremos; cuando la corriente circula del cable negro hacia masa por el cable rojo
inverti los cables del motor y se invierte la falla, probe con otro motor de los mismos e igual
escobillas estan en perfecto estado, y no tiene picado el colector.
los gate, de los irf 9540 los trabajo con pwm, a 450 HZ..
el detalle es que estan trabajando al 90% y descansa un 10% de la señal.
sera esta la razon?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2012)

¿    Y     esto    ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> ....2) Verifica que tensión de gate sea suficientemente alta como para "Saturar" al MOSFET


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 24, 2012)

Amigo fogonazo.

esta entre el rango aceptable.
Para los irf 150 que uso, es de 17 voltios, y el voltaje de los gate
de irf9540 cae a cero voltios +-0.2, para cada par cuando conduce.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2012)

Además de los Volts , el circuito es capaz de mover 1 ampere como para cargar rápido la capacidad parásita del gate ?

Dejaste un tiempo muerto antes de invertir ?


Poné el circuito final que estás empleando


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola DOSMETROS.
Si hay un tiempo muerto que equivale a 200ms, el circuito es este 

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/documentos/hbridge-mosfet.pdf


los transistores para activar los mosfet, los cambie por unos 2sc2330 de mas voltaje y corriente 
las resistencia de sus bases, por unas de 1k y los fet gate N por IRFP150, los de gate P irf9540
lo que si quite, fue la resistencia y el led que estan en serie..
Que a proposito, para que sirve.Sera!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2012)

La página da mal


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 25, 2012)

En la pagina 2, caifan dejo el link, puedes verlo allí..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2012)

Probá 4k7 o 3k3 en R1 y R2


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok amigo.
aunque ya probe bajandolas, pero no en estos valores.
Vere y te cuento.


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 26, 2012)

Amigo.
Mirando,  estas las cambie ya por unas de 1k, y realmente no creo que esto sea el problema
entre mejor queden saturados lo transistores switch, mejor para el disparo de los mosfet.
Sin que con esto se eleve la corriente de base


----------



## victoria250 (Jul 14, 2014)

Buenos días, necesito diseñar un puente H para un motor trifásico de alto voltaje y amperaje (150V y 18A) y no se exactamente como hacerlo. Tengo que cambiar el ya existente, un puente H de 6 transistores que tiene relés de estado sólido, por otros transistores que conmuten más rápido. ¿Alguna sugerencia?? os agradecería muchísimo cualquier tipo de ayuda gracias


----------

